# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney)

## stacyefc

i read on neighbours.com then the aussie bit that toadie finds a new love. i don't no who it is thought? does anyone know?

----------


## SoapRach

Says on another spoiler on this board that her name is Eva - I prefer it when they bring new people in to be the love interest - I don't think it's very realistic when they just make their way through all the people on the show.

----------


## stacyefc

i know i agree.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh but then it also says how he admits he cant love her cos of sum reason or anova (my bets is that he still loves sindi- but y did he dump her then?)

----------


## Freds

doesnt he meet her through wrestling?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh he does, its his new hobby he calls himself 'The Lawman' and Eva is 'The Eva Destruction'

----------


## Smellycat22

> yeh but then it also says how he admits he cant love her cos of sum reason or anova (my bets is that he still loves sindi- but y did he dump her then?)


He dumped her because of Stu

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i thought he said he didnt love her as she was going to say 'yes' when she thought he was going to ask her to marry him!? besides toadie is starting to annoy me.
has anyone else heard the rumour about lyn leaving?
and did i read that the 20th epi isnt happening till september or was it just my imagination.

----------


## gbnut

is the anniversary not oct?????

----------


## Perdita

Jarred 'Toadie' Rebecchi first appeared in Neighbours in 1995 as Billy Kennedy's best friend and hasn't left since. He gained respect in Erinsborough as one part of Tim Collins & Associates law firm and has tried his hand at marriage, fatherhood and the odd bit of wrestling. With Christmas on the horizon in Ramsay Street and a little canoodling going on under the mistletoe, could love finally be in the air for Toadie? We caught up with actor Ryan Moloney to find out about his love life, Harold's departure and being banned from backpacker nights.

Toadie and Kelly share a little kiss under the mistletoe. How is that relationship going to transpire?
"Well, Kelly would have been a good one to stick around, but basically it's a no-go and doesn't end up happening. Ultimately, with Callum there and him going through a hard time, Toadie has to put his own thoughts and feelings on the back burner and look after his brand new son. He's new to fatherhood and it's like baptism of fire."

Callum is turning into quite a bundle of cheeky fun. Do you think he is the new Toadie?
"Yeah, he is a bit of a mini-me, isn't he! Hopefully he can turn into Toadie and I'll turn into the new Harold. We'll follow those guidelines."

Do you think Toadie is more of a brother or a father to him?
"He's a mixture of both but probably more of a brother right now. He has no idea what he is doing with kids and constantly gets angry and shouts at him first. He then thinks about his actions and tries to think how he can get through to him better. With the lazy eye story, Callum thinks that he is going to look like a big geek and thinks he will get a whole heap of crap hanging on him. So he's not keen on Toadie cracking down, that's for sure!"

Do you think Toadie and Steph will ever get back together?
"Hopefully, I would like to see it happen. I would like to be the completely unconventional family which seems to be the norm these days. Not get married, but stay together and have kids from different partners and then one of their own. I think that'd be great. I guess if we both stay on the programme for long enough and our looks fade they'd have to pair us soon enough. Well, when I say that, it'd have to be Carla's looks fading, I don't think mine ever really came, so there's nothing to fade."

There are so many intertwined relationships in Neighbours. Have you ever tried to make a family tree?
"It would be far too incestuous for that. You'd be checking over your shoulders for your second head to be growing. Everybody's business is everybody else's in Ramsay Street. Can you really imagine living there?"

How do you think Toadie will react to Harold's departure?
"Well, Harold is a bit of his rock, his stable moral compass who can always be his sounding board. Oddly, when it's time for Harold to go, there's a big part of Toadie that is leaving as well. He's not too happy about it but time marches on."

Is it sad when established actors leave the show?
"It is very sad, yeah. After spending so many years with them they become a part of your life. They've been with you so long and experienced so much with you a whole range of things. When you don't see them every day, they're missed. Absolutely."

Who have you learned most from over the years?
"Probably Smithy (Ian Smith). He's a very funny bloke with a lot of skill. I've definitely learned a lot from him. Jackie Woodbourne [Susan] as well, she's just a freak. She's amazing good! She's everyone's mum."

You've been in the show since 1995, are you still enjoying it?
"Well it certainly beats working for a living! I think it's the best job in the world. I turn up and muck around and have a good time. I work with such good people and the crew are just phenomenal. They slog their guts out day in and day out to do the absolutely best they can to produce two-and-a-half hours of TV a week. It's just phenomenal."

So you're planning on sticking around?
"I really hope so. It's up to the producers. I was only supposed to be there for one scene, so I'm doing pretty well until now. Fifteen years on the show is quite an achievement in my eyes."

The Backpacker nights are always popular with Neighbours fans, do you still do them?
"No, no I don't actually. I attempted to start up my own which I thought was better value for the punters, but as it turns out it didn't work out."

There was a rumour you were banned because you used to snog all the girls, is that true?
"Well yeah, I've been with my wife for eight years, so that was a long time ago. When I was 18 that was an amazing opportunity!"

Neighbours airs weekdays on Five at 5.30pm. It is repeated on Fiver at 7pm.


*Toadie on 'Neighbours' popularity*

Digital Spy's David Balls recently caught up with Neighbours icon Ryan Moloney to chat about the forthcoming festive shenanigans in the Australian soap, as well as his being banished from the Backpacker nights! Click here to read more. 

Below, however, are a few bonus excerpts form out time with Ryan. Here, he talks about why he thinks Neighbours has stood the test of time as well as his plans to come to the UK in September. 

Why do you think Neighbours has stayed popular for so long?
"Probably because the storylines are quite easy. The problems that happen on Ramsay Street never seem to be too big. You can have a murder, but the end result is normally pretty good. There is a suspension of belief that life can be great and everybody can care and look out for each other. In the worst of circumstances things can't actually be that bad. The sun mostly shines too, which is definitely a big attribute to its success."

Have you ever been unhappy with a storyline?
"I think you tend to block out the bad experiences and remember the good. Like when Lou touched me or something like that. I try not to think about that at all. The good times you always remember, like when you get to kiss Jackie Woodbourne!"

Now that would be interesting! Do you think that could happen in the future?
"Oooh no! That would just be wrong. Ooh yuck, she's like a mother to him."

How do you enjoy doing the university club nights over here?
"It's absolutely awesome, big crowds and everybody is really happy and genuinely nice. And for all those eager to see me, I am hoping to be over for Freshers' Week this year!"

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has said that he wouldn't rule out an affair storyline involving his character Toadie Rebecchi and wife Sonya.

The actor hinted that Toadie and Sonya's marriage may need to be tested in order to keep things interesting.

Speaking to All About Soap, Maloney said: "Eve (Morey) is very connected to her character and couldn't stand Sonya cheating on her husband, while one of Toadie's strengths comes from his integrity and standing up for what is right.

"I think cheating is the last thing he would do, but what a fall from grace it would be if he ever did! Besides, Neighbours is a soap, after all, and things have got to stay interesting - so there might be a hint of an affair somewhere..."

Moloney had previously suggested that an affair could be on the cards for Toadie in a recent Q&A on Twitter.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi confronts Jacob Holmes later this month following the discovery that he kissed his wife Sonya.

As previously reported, Sonya will be left battling with her conscience after Jacob tried to kiss her, and after initially keeping it to herself, she eventually decides to tell Toadie everything.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is furious by Sonya's confession and after confronting Jacob (Clayton Watson), he tells him that he no longer wants to be his lawyer. 

Knowing that she did the wrong thing about not telling Toadie about the kiss sooner, Sonya (Eve Morey) is willing to go along with whatever Toadie decides and supports his choice.

Toadie later changes his mind and agrees to represent Jacob, knowing it is the right thing to do. However, he gives Jacob an ultimatum - he will help him on the condition that Jacob ceases all contact with Sonya. What will Jacob do?

Toadie confronts Jacob.
Â© Channel 5
Toadie confronts Jacob.

Jacob has his say.
Â© Channel 5
Jacob has his say.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 10 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney believes that his character Toadie Rebecchi's former wife Dee should seek revenge if she ever returned. 

Viewers last saw Toadie's wife Dee in 2003 after Toadie drove their car off a cliff and into the sea, following their wedding ceremony.

Speaking in a Q+A chat session on the official Neighbours Youtube page, Maloney said that it would be 'interesting' to see Dee (Madeleine West) make a reappearance.

He said: "I think Madeleine West has moved on to some other things, namely gangland dramas where she is doing incredibly well. I think she is enjoying herself over there.

"Will Dee ever come back? It would be interesting. How could she come back? 

"Maybe she could come back as a vengeful lover that I didn't keep looking for her and she needs to get revenge on me for driving her off the cliff in the first place. 

"That would be the point really. That is why she wants to get revenge because I might have killed her." 

Maloney recently said that he wouldn't rule out an affair for Toadie.

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2014), tammyy2j (05-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It'd be great to have Dee back

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think Dee coming back is such a Neighbour's fan dream storyline, it would be a proper old-school drama if it finally happened!

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2014)

----------


## lellygurl

Well, they never found her body, did they?

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Dee coming back is such a Neighbour's fan dream storyline, it would be a proper old-school drama if it finally happened!





> Well, they never found her body, did they?


I'm another Neighbours fan who's always dreamed that Dee will return one day.  It'd make for delicious drama  :Big Grin:

----------


## rockfenris2005

I was the person who asked him that question. I'd never heard him talk about Dee before. I looked at interviews on Perfect Blend and they hadn't asked him about Dee.

Edit: Would I want to see Dee return? Only if they got it right. And I doubt it'll ever happen.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Ryan Moloney has said that he would like to stay in the show for another few years.

The actor has played Ramsay Street's Toadie Rebecchi for 19 years after joining the soap in 1995.

Speaking to News.com.au about how long he plans to stay on the show, Moloney said: "Another few years would be good."

Discussing Toadie's eventual exit plot, he added: "I think maybe some kind of contagious pathogen that wipes out half of Ramsay Street, and it's Toadie's fault because he's brought it back from the Himalayas."

Moloney also revealed that despite having been in the show for so long, he still doesn't get noticed by fans when he visits the UK.

Toadie takes his vows.
Â© Channel 5
Toadie and Sonya in Neighbours


He said: "It's actually quite strange. When you wander around the UK, people don't believe that it's you.

"I've seen people go, 'Hang on, is that Toadie? Nah, of course it's not'."

Earlier this year, Moloney hinted at a possible affair storyline for Toadie. 

Viewers will start to see newcomer Naomi Canning develop feelings for Toadie in an upcoming storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours couple Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi will struggle with more trust issues after inviting Naomi Canning back into their lives.    :Wal2l: 

Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) was recently fired from her job as Toadie's PA after she crossed the line by trying to kiss him following weeks of scheming.

Toadie and Sonya struggle with Angie's arrival.
Â© Channel 5
Toadie and Sonya

Despite the tense fallout from Naomi's duplicity, an upcoming storyline will see Sonya (Eve Morey) arrange for her to get her job back.

Sonya makes the surprising decision as she notices how much Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is struggling without having his efficient assistant on board at the law firm.

Although Sonya is ready to put her personal dislike for Naomi aside, it's not long before she begins to worry about the possibility that her enemy could return to her old tricks.

Sonya's concerns are obvious when she starts repeatedly checking on Toadie and Naomi at work, wanting to make sure that their relationship remains strictly professional.

Naomi realises Sonya knows about her kiss with Toadie
Â© Channel 5
Naomi and Sonya

Although Sonya seemingly has nothing to worry about this time, she later goes a step further by checking through Toadie's emails when she gets a moment alone in his office.

A Neighbours source told Digital Spy: "Toadie ends up catching Sonya when she is snooping through his computer. Will he understand her concerns or are they about to clash again?"

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours couple Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi will adapt to a surprising new lifestyle when they become naturists in an upcoming storyline.    :Moonie:   :Big Grin: 

With their teenage son Callum living abroad and Georgia now living with Kyle, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) and Sonya (Eve Morey) decide to embrace the freedom of being the only adults in their home. 

Experimenting with something that Sonya has always wanted to try, the couple begin walking around nude, but soon find the novelty wears off.

However, just as they are about to give up on the idea and get dressed, an important prospective client of Toadie's catches them.

Although an embarrassed Toadie and Sonya attempt to make excuses for their situation, the client is delighted and admits she is a naturist too. 

Toadie and Sonya are left shocked when she suggests a dinner with them and her husband next week, but Toadie agrees, eager for the client's business. 

Neighbours airs these scenes next week on Eleven in Australia and later this month on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

lizann (10-10-2014), Mirjam (09-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Neighbours couple Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi will adapt to a surprising new lifestyle when they become naturists in an upcoming storyline.


That's hilarious!  :Rotfl: 

I love how Neighbours are doing more funny and risque storylines these days.

By the way, that the best use I've seen of the moonie smiley, Perdy!  :Clap:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (09-10-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

I can't wait to see this, this is just too funny!  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

Neighbours has been both hilarious and drama-tastic recently, I'm really enjoying it!

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has discussed the soap's upcoming anniversary celebrations, adding that he thinks viewers will be satisfied with the episodes.

Show bosses recently announced plans to reintroduce several iconic characters to mark the occasion, including Madge and Harold Bishop and Delta Goodrem's character Nina Tucker.

Speaking about the announcements, Maloney said to Digital Spy: "It's fantastic to have these great iconic characters come back to Neighbours. I've loved seeing them all again.

"The anniversary episodes will kick off on March 18. Viewers should enjoy it. We have put a lot of effort in. 

"There are some big plans for next year in general and I think it will just keep getting better."

The cast and crew have been busy filming for the big episodes recently, but Moloney insisted that he will still be involved in the celebrations despite being in the UK at the moment rehearsing for his pantomime role.

He said: "I've only missed out on about a week of shooting and they actually all go on a break next week. 

"I'm still going to be really involved and we have shot lots of stuff so far. The anniversary episodes go on for about three weeks."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has explained Anne Charleston's shock return to the show as Madge Bishop.

Show bosses announced in November that Madge will be reappearing for Neighbours' 30th anniversary celebrations alongside former husband Harold, despite the fact that she passed away from pancreatic cancer in 2001.

Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours

Producers had kept tight-lipped about how, why and in what form Madge will return, with some fans speculating over whether she would be seen as a ghost or in a dream sequence. However, Moloney - who plays Toadie Rebecchi - shed some new light on the situation during an interview on ITV's This Morning today (January 5).

He laughed: "It's a bit awkward because Madge is dead. She's more a figment of Harold's imagination, should we say."

Moloney added that he was disappointed to miss out on sharing scenes with returnee Delta Goodrem, as he had already travelled to the UK to do pantomime when she reprised her role as Nina Tucker for three episodes.

He said: "Unfortunately I left before Delta came back. She's going to be performing a song or two, I think. That's pretty exciting as well. There's a whole series of people who come in. I think it's about a three-week period."

Moloney also promised that Toadie's marriage to Sonya (Eve Morey) will stay strong in the weeks ahead, despite the unveiling of her stalker in today's episode.

"It brings them closer together because it's someone from Sonya's past," he explained. "Sonya's past comes back to haunt her and she has a few issues with that.

"I think Sonya and Toadie are pretty good. I think they're fine. But then again it's soap, so I've just said that so that means we're getting a divorce!"

----------


## Perdita

After being thrown from a jumping castle, Toadie faces the real prospect of life in a wheelchair.
Thanks to Sonya and Nell, Toadie's life has never been better - but a tragic accident is about to turn his world upside down.
Though he's had his dramas over the years, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is in a good place in life.
His marriage is stonger than ever, he's got a beautiful daughter, Nell, who adores him and his career is solid and secure.
Toadie's life is about to change dramatically and one of Ramsay Street's favourite characters may never be the same again.
Before that happens, however, the most pressing problem on Toadie's mind is the depressing state of his and Sonya's (Eve Morey) love life.
When Sheila (Colette Mann) is getting more action than them, Sonya and Toadie know it's time to take action.
So, while Nell (Scarlett Anderson) is entertained at the Child Care Centre's grand opening day, the couple make plans for Amy (Zoe Cramond) to babysit Nell for the night.
As Toadie and Sonya get caught up in their plans for a night of romance, they soon realise they've lost sight of Nell.
At the very same moment, the jumping castle starts shifting dangerously in the wind, having not been secured to the ground properly.
Terrified that Nell might be caught in the inflatable death trap, Toadie sprints to hold it down.
He leaps inside to try to stop the jumping castle going any further but when it bucks off the ground again in the strong wind, Toadie is violently thrown to the ground.
His fall goes unnoticed by anyone for a few crucial moments until Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly), the event organiser, spots him lying unconscious.
As panic ensues, Karl (Alan Fletcher) arrives and immediately takes charge of the situation.
Toadie is quickly stabilised and taken to hospital, where he soon wakes up and appears to be okay.
Sonya, who had been out of her mind with worry, slowly feels her heartbeat begin to return to normal.
Her relief is short-lived, however, when Toadie makes a shocking admission: he can't feel his legs.
As Toadie and Sonya are consumed by panic, extensive testing reveals that Toadie's old bullet wound has been aggravated and he needs immediate surgery.
As a frantic Sonya must sit in limbo and wait for news, Toadie goes under the knife for emergency surgery - will he ever be able to walk again?
Credit TV Soap 30th July 2015

----------

badirene (21-07-2015), lyndapym (15-08-2015), Mirjam (21-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Toadie Rebecchi will be left facing a very uncertain future in Neighbours later this month, after a freak accident on a bouncy castle leaves him paralysed. 

The tragedy happens as Toadie (Ryan Moloney) and Sonya are making plans to reignite the spark in their marriage while attending an open day event organised by Naomi Canning.

Distracted while discussing their plans for an evening alone, the couple soon realise they have lost sight of their daughter Nell just as the bouncy castle starts to move in the wind, having not been properly secured to the ground. 

Believing Nell could be trapped in the castle, Toadie jumps inside in order to hold it down, but when it bucks off the ground again, Toadie falls off and is knocked unconscious.

Toadie rushes over to the unsecured bouncy castle, afraid that Nell is trapped insite
Â© Channel 5
Toadie rushes over to the unsecured bouncy castle

Toadie attempts to jump inside the bouncy castle
Â© Channel 5
Toadie attempts to jump inside the bouncy castle

Eventually Naomi spots Toadie lying unconscious under the castle
Â© Channel 5
Eventually Naomi spots Toadie lying unconscious

When Toadie wakes up in hospital, the relief of his loved ones is short-lived, as he is forced to confess that he can no longer feel his legs.

Subsequent test results reveal that Toadie's accident has aggravated his old bullet wound, which he sustained when he was shot by Guy Sykes in 2006.

To make matters more uncertain, doctors are unsure whether the bullet is still lodged inside Toadie and has caused more damage, or if the swelling he suffered is pinching some nerves. One potential outcome is permanent, while the other would resolve itself in time.

Although Toadie and Sonya face an anxious wait to find out whether he'll ever walk again, they are forced to come to terms with the fact he is paralysed for the time being at least, and their life will never be the same again. What does the future hold for the Rebecchi clan?

Toadie is left in a critical condition after the bouncy castle incident
Â© Channel 5
Toadie is left in a critical condition

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday August 24 and Tuesday August 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3iqtblnMf

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has teased a long journey ahead for his character Toadie Rebecchi following his accident this week.

UK viewers will see Toadie left paralysed after a tragic accident on a bouncy castle, leaving him with a very uncertain future.

Although Toadie initially goes into denial over the situation, he is soon forced to face up to the harsh reality that he may never be able to walk again.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Moloney said: "This is going to go on for a long time, absolutely. I am still filming in a wheelchair.

"He initially thinks it is just swelling and that is what is causing the problem. He thinks once that goes down, they will be able to fix him up and everything will be okay.

"That is just his hope talking though and once that wears off, the reality is that this could be a permanent way of life and it looks like it is going to be. He is very upset by it."

Discussing the challenges of filming in a wheelchair, Moloney said: "I initially thought that it was going to be difficult to try and show colour and movement. I thought the directors would whinge about everything not being in shot and all this kind of stuff, but it has been really good and I am really enjoying it.

"It has been challenging in terms of not moving your legs. All the natural instincts of not being able to move and also trying to learn how you would move around, hold yourself and do particular things if you can't move your legs. It has definitely been a challenge."

Toadie's future is looking increasingly bleak but Moloney has revealed that it will make his relationship with his wife Sonya even stronger.

He said: "This affects his ability to actually do the normal roles that he would do in his family - being the main breadwinner and whether or not his business will survive. He also worries about being able to relate to Nell and the things he can do with her, and the things he now can't. 

"On top of that, he has Sonya and her now being his lover but also his carer. From that aspect, there is a lot in there. Obviously there are the normal challenges but this actually really brings them together. 

"They will come out stronger from this. They have got to rely on being honest and open with each other because what else have they got after that?"

Neighbours will air Toadie's accident on Monday (August 24) at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jc4en1g1

----------


## Perdita

Toadie Rebecchi is another character whose life will be left hanging in the balance during the fire, after Sheila Canning makes a life or death decision of her own.

Toadie (Ryan Maloney) was left paralysed earlier in the year, but he will be left with no choice but to abandon the wheelchair he now uses when the explosion rips through the school.

As a determined Toadie tries to escape unaided, he soon realises that he is completely out of his depth and with the smoke increasing, he begs someone to help him.

Sheila wrestles with the guilt of choosing to save herself over Toadie
Â© Channel 5
Sheila wrestles with guilt

Sheila wrestles with the guilt of choosing to save herself over Toadie
Â© Channel 5
Sheila wrestles with guilt

The fire rages around Toadie 
Â© Channel 5
The fire rages around Toadie

However, when Sheila sees the desperate predicament he is in, she panics and flees, choosing to save herself and leave him stranded.

While Sheila wrestles with the guilt of choosing to save herself over Toadie, it's up to Sonya to find her husband and bring him to safety.

Luckily, Sonya receives unexpected help from Steph Scully, who shouldn't have even been at the school in the first place. As the pair work together to try and get Toadie out of the building, could this be a turning point for Steph at last?

Sonya finds Toadie amongst the debris
Â© Channel 5
Sonya finds Toadie amongst the debris

Sonya tries to free Toadie
Â© Channel 5
Sonya tries to free Toadie

Steph and Sonya drag Toadie to safety 
Â© Channel 5
Steph and Sonya drag Toadie to safety

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday November 3 and Wednesday November 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## tiger81

*The rise & fall of Toadie*

This week, Toadie takes his first tentative steps since his accident - but any joy is set to be short-lived as the impact of Sonya storming into the operating theatre during his delicate surgery becomes clear. While everyone is delighted when Toadie manages to stand with the aid of a walker, the news isnât so good when Toadie returns to the hospital.

Meanwhile, Sonya is growing suspicious of her husbandâs closeness with pal Steph and fears Steph has feelings for the man with whom she once had a sham marriage. When Sonya talks to Toadie about it, he snaps at her - and Sonya is devastated as he reveals what the hospital has told him...

*Source: Inside Soap 5th January 2016*

----------

Summer8 (07-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

what is in his red folder he don't want sonia to see, connected to his dead wife dee

----------


## LauBuch

> what is in his red folder he don't want sonia to see, connected to his dead wife dee


Why would he want to hide that though? Sonya doesn't seem like the type to be angry for Toadie thinking about his dead wife  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I'm not sure, I doubt it has anything to do with any other ladies (in a romantic fashion at least)

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The red folder secret is very intriguing. I can't imagine what Toadie's hiding, although I agree it's probably not an affair.  I thought perhaps he'd got himself into a legal or financial mess, but why bother asking Steph to get rid of the file if that were the case because it'd be bound to come out after his death.  :Searchme:

----------

Summer8 (13-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> The red folder secret is very intriguing. I can't imagine what Toadie's hiding, although I agree it's probably not an affair.  I thought perhaps he'd got himself into a legal or financial mess, but why bother asking Steph to get rid of the file if that were the case because it'd be bound to come out after his death.


Maybe it had something to do with the development? It was maybe putting the Nursery in danger and he was working for Quill? Or something? 
Aw man, I have no idea! haha 
I'd be so shocked if it was an affair, plus Steph suggested Toadie tell Sonya, if it was an affair, I reckon Steph would tell him to end it but would have his back when it came to keeping it quiet.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Its probably a file that contains all the scenes he is in hospital for, he might aswell move into the hospital...zzz

----------


## eni294

> The red folder secret is very intriguing. I can't imagine what Toadie's hiding, although I agree it's probably not an affair.  I thought perhaps he'd got himself into a legal or financial mess, but why bother asking Steph to get rid of the file if that were the case because it'd be bound to come out after his death.


Could it be the truth about the whereabouts of first wife Dee, last seen being swept out to sea after Toadie drove them off a cliff on their wedding day?

----------


## LauBuch

> Could it be the truth about the whereabouts of first wife Dee, last seen being swept out to sea after Toadie drove them off a cliff on their wedding day?


I don't think he'd want to hide that though? I don't know, I think it's something he'd openly discuss with Sonya on the off chance Dee pulled a Harold and got swept up somewhere and forgot everything in her life 
Anything is possible in a soap...

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

I cannot wait until this comes out - if at all, what is in that file...

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has answered that all-important question - what would his character Toadie Rebecchi do if Dee Bliss ever made a shock return from the dead?

The issue cropped up in the Aussie show's latest video Q&A, as one viewer wanted to know whether Toadie would stick with his current wife Sonya - or dump her for the wife he carelessly drove off a cliff.

And to make matters more awkward, Eve Morey - who plays Sonya - was sitting right alongside him to hear his answer.

https://youtu.be/-9Hebrr0x0Q

Hit play above to see how Ryan handled it - and the hilarious moment that Eve nearly swore while refusing to even discuss the issue: "Let's just move on. I can't even talk about this sh..."

As far as we know, there are no plans for Dee to make a return - but with tough times ahead for the Rebecchis' marriage, maybe Sonya should get things back on track sharpish just in case.

Digital Spy

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016), Mirjam (19-06-2016), Pantherboy (18-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/HyjDv1mSFbM

Neighbours fans, it's the moment you've been waiting for - Toadie Rebecchi appears to come face to face with his wife Dee Bliss in this new trailer.

Madeleine West is reprising her role as Dee for an unmissable guest stint, which will see her popular character return from the dead and head back to Ramsay Street to shake up life for Toadie.

Today's dramatic season finale (December 2) will see Toadie faced with the prospect of Dee being alive for the first time, but the aftermath has been teased in the promo above.

It seems that Toadie will be unable to put the sighting of Dee behind him as the show heads into the New Year, and will even hire a private investigator to track her down - much to the horror of his current wife Sonya.

Nothing could prepare us for that look on Toadie's face as he opens the door, but what he'll do after coming face to face with Dee remains to be seen.

The promo also features a huge dilemma for another Ramsay Street resident as Paige Smith discovers she is pregnant.

Of course, this story won't be without a fair few complications as Paige recently had a forbidden one-night stand with her on-off priest lover Jack Callahan. The teasers above see him demanding to know whether or not she's carrying his baby, as he insists it would be the end of his career.


Jack Callahan is targeted with abusive graffiti in Neighbours
  CHANNEL 5

Other standout moments in the trailer include Elly Conway appearing to have a secret, Piper and Tyler enjoying their rekindled relationship, and Karl Kennedy on a trip to London.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2016), MellBee (04-12-2016), Pantherboy (02-12-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> Of course, this story won't be without a fair few complications as Paige recently had a forbidden one-night stand with her on-off priest lover Jack Callahan. The teasers above see him demanding to know whether or not she's carrying his baby, as he insists it would be the end of his career.


Well of course !!!! its what she wanted all along .... another Paige Plan comes together .....

----------


## indigodance

dup

----------


## Perdita

> dup


 If you use the Go Advanced option before posting, you wonÂ´t duplicate  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016)

----------


## tayfanatic

> Well of course !!!! its what she wanted all along .... another Paige Plan comes together .....


I know you dislike Paige but this is just silly lmao, one of the reasons her and Mark didn't work is because she didn't want kids, so to suggest that she would deliberately sleep with him to get pregnant, to make him leave the Church is ridiculous.

----------


## indigodance

tayfanatic .... appols .... should have been a bit clearer in my intentions - comment was about getting Jack to leave the church, and sleeping with him was like "this is what you're missing" so I got you now .... I don't think the pregnancy was the intended outcome in her mind ...  but as the story line has them at loggerheads over the churches views on unwanted pregnancies .... it looks like the story writers were heading down this road anyway.  

Cant wait till Jan 17 for Toady and Dee episodes.  :Cheer:

----------


## tayfanatic

> tayfanatic .... appols .... should have been a bit clearer in my intentions - comment was about getting Jack to leave the church, and sleeping with him was like "this is what you're missing" so I got you now .... I don't think the pregnancy was the intended outcome in her mind ...  but as the story line has them at loggerheads over the churches views on unwanted pregnancies .... it looks like the story writers were heading down this road anyway.  
> 
> Cant wait till Jan 17 for Toady and Dee episodes.


I get you, no worries  :Smile:  and yeah it should be very interesting, especially because of how things are at the moment with Toadie and Sonya

----------

kaz21 (05-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We don't envy Neighbours legend Toadie Rebecchi right now. Not only is he dealing with the repercussions of Dee Bliss's shock return from the dead, he's also just discovered that he has a 13-year-old daughter he knew nothing about.

Throw in his wife Sonya's surrogacy agreement with their friends Mark and Steph and it's enough to give the Toadmeister a real headache.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, to chat about his popular character's biggest year yet.

What was your first reaction when you found out that Neighbours were bringing back Dee?

"I was kind of thinking: 'Oh no, I hope this isn't really eggy!' But luckily the scriptwriters did a fantastic job and they came up with a great scenario. We've been lucky enough to have Madeleine West back as Dee and she's a brilliant actress, so it's been great.

"When I first heard, I thought: 'Oh no! This is going to be a really full-on storyline and I don't really want to put myself through it all'. But then I thought: 'Okay, let's see what we can do'. I was excited at the prospect of taking the audience on an absolutely horrendous journey."

Did the producers keep you in the dark over the whole arc of the story?

"No, we got the whole story all in one, so that gave us the ability to be able to set it up and hit all the proper points that we needed to."

Madeleine West told us that Neighbours have been asking her back for years, so have you always known it was a possibility in the mix?

"We've always joked about it and said: 'We never found Dee's body so she could come back!' But the right opportunity and the right storyline came up in this case. All the stars aligned and we've come up with a brilliant story."

How easy was it to build up a chemistry with Madeleine after 13 years apart?

"It was really easy, actually. Looking back at some of the old stuff, I remembered that she was a good actress. But then after 13 years apart, Madeleine came back in and she'd only got better in that time.

"It was really easy to build up that rapport again. We said: 'Okay, let's create this train wreck together and take the audience on this journey'. It was great and really enjoyable."

Do you think Toadie still has romantic feelings for Dee?

"Well, it's not that he ever fell out of love with Dee â he accidentally killed her on the wedding day! He thought that she was dead all this time and that he was responsible for it. So it's not like he doesn't love Dee anymore, it's completely different. He also has a massive sense of guilt and responsibility over everything that's happened to her."

How worried should Sonya be right now?

"Well, I don't know that she should be worried, really. Toadie and Sonya are very solid together. Yes, they're having their issues at the moment because of Sonya having Mark's baby and Toadie's insecurities around that, but they're solid."

We keep going back and forth on whether Dee is the real deal or not...

"Well that's the point of it! (Laughs.)"

How will Toadie react to the bombshell that he has a long-lost daughter, Willow?

"Well, when he finds out that Willow is his daughter, it's absolutely mind blowing for him. He's missed out on all of her life and she's missed out on his, so there's a lot of guilt surrounding that.

"But it seems like Willow is really cool and he gets on really well with her. He feels able to pour all the love that he's feeling into her without any repercussions. So he really wants to embrace Willow and give her everything she's missed out on so far."

Some fans think Toadie doesn't stand up to Sonya enough when she gets an idea in her head that affects him too, like the surrogacy. What are your thoughts?

"I think Toadie probably does stand up to Sonya quite a bit, but she just kind of does things that she wants anyway! It's one of those scenarios where you love the person, they love you, you say your piece... but they're just going to do it anyway!"

How would you feel if they split up in this storyline?

"I'd be gutted. They've got each other's backs and they're truly in love. It'd be horrendous if they split up."

On a separate note, Neighbours recently apologised for misspelling your name in the opening titles... after 22 years in the show! Were you offended?

"No, I couldn't really care. It's not a big thing and they corrected it the next day, so it wasn't really a big deal."

There's also been a Twitter account claiming to be you for years now. Was it real or fake?

"Fake! I actually joined Twitter just to contact him and say: 'Thanks very much, mate, you've been doing a good job. You've been writing some funny stuff, but please stop pretending to be me now?' He's done that now and he's got rid of the account."

One last question... Team Sonya or Team Dee?

"I couldn't choose! I'll leave it up to you guys to choose!"

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (02-02-2017), MellBee (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (01-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Just when you thought Neighbours legend Toadie Rebecchi has dealt with enough "shock bombshells" recently, his wife Sonya goes and adds another one to the ever-growing list.

Friday's episode of the Aussie soap ended with a pretty worrying moment for Toadie, as Sonya (Eve Morey) admitted that she may not be able to give up the baby that she's carrying for Mark Brennan and Steph Scully.

Sonya agreed to be a surrogate mum for the couple late last year, even offering up her own eggs to make it happen, but everything has turned sour just weeks later thanks to Mark and Steph's relationship hitting the rocks.

Both have made it very clear that the baby remains their number one priority, and Mark has even vowed to raise the child as a single father if the worst comes to worst.

However, in the closing moments of the latest episode, Sonya told Toadie: "I'm trying not to think about it but I can't stop. Seeing Mark just standing there declaring that he's going to raise a baby on his own."

When Toadie pointed out that it might not come to that, Sonya replied: "The way things are between them, it wouldn't surprise me. And if the worst thing does happen and Steph bails... Jarrod, I don't know if I'm going to be able to just hand the baby over to him."

Yikes!

We have a feeling Toadie will not be happy with Sonya's intentions this time, especially since the timing couldn't be worse.

Already dealing with his dead wife Dee Bliss's return from the dead (unaware she's an impostor) and getting to know his 13-year-old daughter Willow (unaware she's a 15-year-old who's nothing to do with him), can Toadie find a way to deal with this crisis too?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), Pantherboy (03-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

Ugh Sonya is so annoying. She has some nerve! She basically forced Mark and Steph to go ahead with this surrogacy for her own closure, and in doing so she created friction between them leading to their inevitable break up (fair enough I never liked them as a couple, but it is still rude on Sonya's part). She then proceeds to blame them for leaving her carrying a baby that she thinks needs a stable upbringing, as if she could never have anticipated the obvious scepticism from Steph - it was so obvious! And now she wants to keep the baby, thus further burdening Toadie after she forced him to agree to the surrogacy too. She has no shame.
^ I know that was passionate, but she just gets on my nerves.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), indigodance (10-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

Ugh Sonya is so annoying. She has some nerve! She basically forced Mark and Steph to go ahead with this surrogacy for her own closure, and in doing so she created friction between them leading to their inevitable break up (fair enough I never liked them as a couple, but it is still rude on Sonya's part). She then proceeds to blame them for leaving her carrying a baby that she thinks needs a stable upbringing, as if she could never have anticipated the obvious scepticism from Steph - it was so obvious! And now she wants to keep the baby, thus further burdening Toadie after she forced him to agree to the surrogacy too. She has no shame.
^ I know that was passionate, but she just gets on my nerves.

----------

kaz21 (03-02-2017), Pantherboy (03-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is hinting heavily at a possible romantic spark between Toadie Rebecchi and Fake Dee Bliss in this brand new promo.

Fake Dee - aka impostor Andrea Somers - has decided to con Toadie out of his savings after learning that there's no money left in the Bliss family estate.

Putting her nasty new plan into action next week, Fake Dee lures Toadie to the lavish wedding venue where he tied the knot with the real Dee in 2003.
https://youtu.be/6pXRRA_7zyo
Could this trip down memory lane reawaken old feelings for Toadie? Judge for yourself by hitting play on the promo below:


Neighbours' new trailer sees Toadie full of happy memories as he tells "Dee": "I remember the moment I laid eyes on you, I thought I was the luckiest guy in the world.

"The day we were married - it is still one of the most important days of my life."

Yikes, Toadie - don't let your current wife Sonya hear you say that...

The new promo also teases fans by asking: "Is Toadie falling in love with Dee all over again?"

Toadie Rebecchi comes to find Fake Dee Bliss in her motel room in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, recently weighed in on this very topic by insisting that his loyal character wouldn't cheat on Sonya. Although that doesn't necessarily mean that his feelings for Dee couldn't return...

Madeleine West, who plays Dee/Andrea, has also thrown another curveball into the mix by revealing that her scheming character could develop real feelings for Toadie.

We've said it before and we'll say it again â what a mess!

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday (February 13) at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2017), maxwinchester (10-02-2017), MellBee (10-02-2017)

----------


## indigodance

Ohhh yes please - Toadie and Dee !!!!! get rid of "I am the most important person in with world - trust me" Sonia .....

----------

lellygurl (18-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Radiotimes.com article:


*Neighbours: Toadie forced to choose between Willow and Sonya next week

Mr Rebecchi's concern for Fake Dee's daughter could mean the end of his marriage...
*
http://images.radiotimes.com/namedim...f0d0d8583b.jpg

Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi's marriage crisis continues in Neighbours next week when the continued presence of Willow Somers in Ramsay Street threatens to derail any hope of a reconciliation. But when Toad decides to get an apartment for him and the troubled teen, how will Sonya take the news?

Willow is grateful to have been taken in by Toadie since she fled her minxy mum Andrea, who posed as missing Dee Bliss to con the Rebecchis of out of cash and ended up seducing Toadie and wrecking his relationship with Sonya.

But living with Shane and his brood means it's a pretty packed house, so Toadie gets an apartment at Erinsborough's Eclipse development for him and Willow to rent.

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...c9f68277f8.jpg

When Sonya hears Jarrod and Fake Dee's daughter have moved in together, she struggles to hide her hurt that her hubby has seemingly put Willow before her. Despite the fact Toadie and Son are getting on better, Willow worries the very fact she's even there is hampering the progress of the couple ever forgiving and forgetting.

Confiding in Amy Williams about absent parents and fractured upbringings, Willow wonders whether she should leave town so the Rebecchis can put the whole Andrea debacle behind them. But where would she go?

The chat with Willow gives Amy food for thought, and she asks Mark Brennan whether his investigations into imposter Andrea revealed anything about Willow's biological father. 

Unfortunately, the cute cop hit a dead end on that front - but could tracking down Willow's real dad be the answer to everything? Possibly - as long as he's nothing like the kid's mum...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday 18 and Wednesday 19 July on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/27/...tments-3-1.jpg

----------

MellBee (11-07-2017), TaintedLove (11-07-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

So.... do Toadie and Amy get together? Lol

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours revisits Fake Dee story with shocking baby news for Toadie Rebecchi
Sindi Watts drops a bombshell next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...hi-baby-story/

Neighbours fans will see Toadie Rebecchi's life change forever next week as the Fake Dee storyline is revisited with a bombshell new twist.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) has his whole world turned upside down when Sindi Watts returns to Erinsborough and announces that Fake Dee has been secretly bringing up his baby.

The trouble begins just when Toadie and his wife Sonya (Eve Morey) are busy planning their own future, agreeing to start IVF treatment to expand their family.

Just when the Rebecchis seem more loved-up than ever, Paul Robinson interrupts with the big news that he's managed to track Fake Dee down in Hobart.

Paul's update gives Toadie and Sonya fresh hope that they can finally pursue Fake Dee for the money she conned from them, but first on their agenda is calling Willow Somers to share their intentions.

Much to their surprise, Willow (Mieke Billing-Smith) soon arrives on the Rebecchis' doorstep and begs them not to get in touch with her scheming mother, warning that no good can come of it.

Later that day, Toadie and Sonya finally discover why Willow has been so shifty when Sindi (Marisa Warrington) appears on their doorstep with a baby boy, explaining that he is Fake Dee's and Toadie is the father.

Explaining all, Sindi reveals that Fake Dee is now in a bad way and gave her the baby boy to look after before fleeing.

Willow reluctantly admits that she knew about the child too, explaining that Fake Dee came to Erinsborough at Christmas to tell Toadie she was pregnant, but left when she saw his vow renewal ceremony with Sonya.

Struggling to take everything in, Toadie and Sonya decide they need a DNA test to verify Fake Dee's claims â here we go again!

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (18-06-2018), MellBee (20-06-2018), Ruffed_lemur (19-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Ryan Moloney reveals Fake Dee now thinks she's the Real Dee
"She looks exactly like Dee. It's not a good thing."*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-dee-real-dee/

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has shared that Fake Dee now thinks she is the Real Dee.

Fans of the Australian soap saw Madeleine West return last year but as Andrea Somers â an evil impostor pretending to be Dee Bliss in an attempt to receive money from the Bliss family estate.

Next week, Sindi Watts arrives on the doorstep with a baby boy called Hugo, apparently Andrea and Toadie's child.

It seems not all is well with Andrea, though, and while we don't actually see her back on screen, Moloney (who plays Toadie) revealed that Andrea truly believes she is Dee.

"She can't actually remember anything," he told Express.co.uk. "She's had postnatal depression and she's had a psychotic episode.

"She is not in a healthy way at all. She actually thinks she's Dee, so that's not helping things at all.

"He thinks she's a manipulative piece of work.

"But when he knows she's completely lost it, he does feel sorry for her in that aspect but also knows he can't have anything to do with her. And he's got to just move on from her, because she's just way too much of a reminder of everything that's happened.

"She looks exactly like Dee. It's not a good thing."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (25-06-2018), Ruffed_lemur (23-06-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Toad and Sonya need to resort to IVF and surrogacy to conceive but just the one time with Andrea and she's pregnant :Ponder:

----------

badirene (01-07-2018), lizann (01-07-2018)

----------


## Mirjam

> Toad and Sonya need to resort to IVF and surrogacy to conceive but just the one time with Andrea and she's pregnant


I know, this story line is too far fetched!

----------

badirene (01-07-2018), lizann (01-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

toadie expects a lot from sonya

----------

badirene (02-07-2018)

----------


## badirene

> toadie expects a lot from sonya


She has literally seen this child conceived on webcam and he expects support and understanding from her, eh how about No, Toadie.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi learns of a sad death in the show's 8,000th episode
A special storyline will celebrate the Aussie soap's milestone.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...dy-death-news/

Neighbours has confirmed the plans for its upcoming 8,000th episode, which will revolve around the death of an unseen Ramsay Street resident.

The long-running soap celebrates its big milestone on Friday, December 21, just days before its first ever Christmas Day special.

A special storyline written in to mark the occasion will see Toadie (Ryan Moloney) discover that Valerie Grundy, one of the neighbours, has passed away.

Shy and reclusive, Val lived on the corner house of Ramsay Street for 34 years â somehow managing to stay out of three decades' worth of affairs, love triangles, baby dramas and dangerous stunts.

When Toadie steps into Val's house, he discovers that she was a hoarder and collected items discarded by their various neighbours who have come and gone.

It seems that Val wanted to feel connected to the community and Toadie is struck by how little they all knew of this stranger who lived so close.

Toadie starts to feel better when he pitches the idea to stage a Christmas concert to celebrate the wonderful community that the local residents all live in.

Digital Spy understands that the death of Val is separate to the upcoming demise of a "much-loved" character, which was announced on the show's Facebook page this week.

Sadly, that means we can't breathe a sigh of relief for the existing characters just yet...

Val's surname is an obvious nod to Reg Grundy, who helped to create Neighbours in 1985 alongside Reg Watson. His company Grundy Television was behind many of Australia's best-loved shows, including The Young Doctors, Sons and Daughters and Prisoner: Cell Block H.

Grundy passed away in May 2016 at the age of 92.

*Neighbours airs its 8,000th episode on Friday, December 21 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (07-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi plans Fake Dee revenge after Alice Wells is rumbled
Will he make her suffer?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-dee-revenge/

Neighbours favourite Toadie Rebecchi considers taking revenge against Fake Dee after the truth about evil Alice Wells is finally revealed.

Toadie's wife Sonya (Eve Morey) comes close to death next week after Alice hatches her most shocking plan yet, poisoning her with pesticide and abandoning her in the middle of nowhere.

The horrifying incident leads to Alice's true colours being exposed when her granddaughter Willow Somers (Mieke Billing-Smith) figures out what's going on, ensuring that Sonya is rescued just in time.

As Sonya recovers in hospital later this month, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is rocked as the police confirm that Alice was in regular contact with Fake Dee, aka impostor Andrea Somers.

Toadie is horrified to realise that Fake Dee (Madeleine West) was complicit in the plan to get rid of Sonya for good and he becomes determined to punish her.

It's no more Mr Nice Guy for Toadie as he threatens to withdraw his financial support for Andrea's ongoing medical care, as well as pushing for full custody of their son Hugo.

Surprisingly, despite everything that's happened, it's Sonya who takes a more understanding approach by urging Toadie not to let anger rule his choices.

Sonya reminds Toadie that Andrea is unwell and there's no way of knowing how much she understood her mum's twisted plans.

Will Toadie listen to Sonya and let go of his anger in the season of goodwill?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, December 20 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (17-12-2018), lizann (17-12-2018), MellBee (07-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (08-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-12-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

He should stop the financial support and/or seek full custody anyway

----------

Anne N (08-12-2018), badirene (17-12-2018), kayuqtuq (17-12-2018), lizann (17-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

why is he paying her medical care?

----------


## kaz21

Because she’s Hugo and williows mother.

----------


## lizann

> Because she’s Hugo and williows mother.


 and, willow is not his kid, did he get a dna test for hugo even as their mother he does not owe her anything let alone pay her medical care

----------


## kaz21

I agree. But that’s why he was paying for her care. I think he should go for sole custody, like he mentioned.

----------

Anne N (27-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

> I agree. But thatâs why he was paying for her care. I think he should go for sole custody, like he mentioned.


Which he would get you would think, seeing as his mother was in on a plan to kill Sonya

----------

Anne N (27-12-2018), kaz21 (27-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi lashes out at Karl Kennedy over Sonya's cancer
The old friends fall out in emotional scenes*.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-karl-kennedy/

Neighbours legend Toadie Rebecchi lashes out at his loved ones next week as he struggles to cope with Sonya's illness.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) struggles to hold things together after his beloved wife is diagnosed with stage four cancer, leaving her future uncertain.

At Sonya's request, Toadie doesn't tell anyone about her health crisis, but the pressure of dealing with this alone soon starts to take its toll.

When Toadie checks on Yashvi's work at Sonya's nursery and discovers that she's accidentally killed a few small plants, he explodes into a rage which is way out of proportion to her mistake.

Yashvi (Olivia Junkeer) and Shane are both baffled by Toadie's outburst and when Sonya hears what's happened, she realises that her husband can't deal with this alone.

Sonya (Eve Morey) confides in Shane and Dipi about her cancer for Toadie's sake and the couple vow to support them every step of the way.

Although the burden on Toadie's shoulders has been eased slightly now that he has more support in his corner, he later lashes out again while spending time with Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher).

Toadie clearly isn't his usual self around Karl and he soon lets his true feelings show by bitterly blaming him for everything that's happened.

Karl is devastated as Toadie claims that he should have realised what was happening to Sonya much sooner, as she'd previously consulted him about her symptoms.

Recognising that Toadie needs someone to blame, Karl bears the brunt of his frustrations â but Sonya is deeply worried about how her husband is coping.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 4 and Tuesday, February 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

no toadie family coming back to help him for sonya death, stonie or georgia

i know shane is around

----------


## kaz21

I read angie is coming back.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi left devastated as he returns to Ramsay Street
Shane and Dipi bear the brunt of his fury.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-ryan-moloney/

Neighbours legend Toadie Rebecchi lashes out at his own family when he returns to Ramsay Street next week.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) struggles to keep his emotions under control as the tragic loss of his wife Sonya continues to take its toll.

When Toadie arrives back in Erinsborough following his break in the US, he's horrified to discover that his brother Shane (Nicholas Coghlan) and sister-in-law Dipi (Sharon Johal) have packed away Sonya's things after moving in at Number 30.

Shane and Dipi assumed they were sparing Toadie from having to carry out a painful task, but he unleashes his fury and accuses them of overstepping the mark.

Refusing to listen to the couple's explanations, Toadie orders Shane and Dipi to look for their own place as he doesn't want them living under his roof.

The pair respect Toadie's decision and start looking for a place to rent, but the grieving lawyer is given food for thought when he starts to struggle with managing Nell and baby Hugo alone.

As the community centre is facing cutbacks, Toadie can't rely on the childcare programme either â so Susan points out he shouldn't be turning away support from his own family.

Toadie swallows his pride and apologises to his brother and Dipi, admitting that he'd love for them to stay in the house after all. Can the Rebecchi family make it work at Number 30?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 24 and Thursday, April 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (15-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (16-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new Dee Bliss shock as Toadie catches Dipi keeping secrets
The search for the real Dee isn't over yet.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bliss-secrets/

Neighbours favourite Toadie Rebecchi is left outraged next week as he discovers that his family are keeping Dee Bliss secrets yet again.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) reacts badly when he realises that his sister-in-law Dipi is conducting her own surreptitious search for "Karen" â the woman who's assumed to be the real Dee.

Following the big news that Dee may be alive and out there somewhere, Dipi (Sharon Johal) has become fixated on the mystery and isn't ready to let it go.

Dipi's husband Shane is dismayed when he discovers what she's up to, but he decides not to tell Toadie to avoid another family row.

Unfortunately, Fake Dee â aka Andrea Somers â is next to uncover the secret when she finds the dossier that Dipi has compiled with information on "Karen".

Andrea isn't sure who is responsible for the search, but immediately becomes determined to cause trouble for whoever it is.

Returning to her scheming ways, Andrea "accidentally" makes sure that Toadie finds the dossier at Number 30 to expose the guilty party.

This forces Dipi to confess what she has been up to, much to Toadie's annoyance as he warns her to stop.

Andrea is relieved by Toadie's outburst, knowing that it'd be bad news for her if the real Dee is found.

Meanwhile, back in Geelong, Andrea's mum Heather Schilling spends time with troublesome Ian and is intrigued when he lets slip that "Karen" works as a nurse and lives in Byron Bay.

Taking matters into her own hands, Heather decides to hunt down "Karen" to make sure that she won't cause any trouble for Andrea. Could viewers be about to meet the real Dee again after 16 years?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 26, Thursday, June 27 and Friday, June 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Aussieguy

It's incredible that the Police have been unable to find Heather. All they needed to do was place a tap on Andreas phone in case she contacts her -which she has.

----------

kaz21 (18-06-2019), lellygurl (19-06-2019), lizann (18-06-2019), Pantherboy (18-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

toadie is such a fool taken in again by andrea

----------

kayuqtuq (23-06-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Andrea has them all fooled even Willow. To be fair to Toad it took a lot to semi convince him she was genuine. Part of that was her not making first contact rather it was Shane and Dipi contacting her

----------

kaz21 (23-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (01-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi to make a heartbreaking decision in Dee Bliss storyline
The Ramsay Street lawyer has had enough.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...liss-decision/

*Note: This article contains big spoilers for the Dee storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours legend Toadie Rebecchi makes a difficult decision next week, sending the real Dee Bliss away when they finally come face-to-face again.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is unable to deal with the return of his lost wife after scheming Andrea Somers finds a cruel way to mess with his head yet again.

Next week's dramatic episodes see Andrea push Dee (Madeleine West) off a cliff in Byron Bay, as they come face-to-face for the first time and end up fighting.

Andrea then rushes back to Erinsborough and puts on the show of a lifetime, pretending to Toadie that she is the real Dee â again.

Fortunately, Dee is on hand to sort out this saga once and for all after Andrea's mum Heather rescues her from the water.

Horrified to realise that Toadie is about to be conned again, Dee lies to Heather by claiming to be Andrea and insists that they need to get back to Erinsborough to stop Dee.

In long-awaited scenes at Number 30, Dee makes her return after 16 years â leaving a bewildered Toadie to decide whether she or Andrea is the real deal.

Once Dee finally gets some time alone with Toadie, she reveals all of the painful things that happened to her after she disappeared on their wedding day in 2003.

As it's all too much for Toadie to take in, he tells Dee that she'd be better off returning to Byron Bay for good, leaving the past where it belongs.

Dee agrees, but leaves her old diaries behind for Toadie to read â hoping they'll help him to understand her ordeal better. Is this really the last time that Toadie will see Dee?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 8, Tuesday, July 9, Wednesday, July 10 and Thursday, July 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MandaPanda (01-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (01-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous Digital Spy post, this is the Radiotimes.com article:


*Toadie and Dee REUNITED! 6 crazy must-see moments as Neighbours plot explodes
The wait is over as Real Dee returns to Ramsay Streetâ¦*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...plot-explodes/

Neighbours pulls out all the stops as the Dee Bliss mystery is finally solved with almost an entire week of episodes devoted to the blockbuster bonkers plot that finally explains the characterâs fate 16 years after she seemingly drowned.

Beginning on Monday 8th July, Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) finds his world turned upside down when his missing-presumed-dead-wife comes back into his life and the full extent of her duplicitous doppelganger Andrea Somersâ machinations are revealed.

Since Madeleine West returned in 2017 as Andrea âFake Deeâ Somers, who posed as disappearing Dee as part of an elaborate financial con, fans have been desperate to know what really happened to Dee herself.

Over the last two years the storyline has been a masterclass in clever plotting and audacious twists, keeping addicted fans guessing what the next gloriously insane development will be.

But if you thought things had been crazy up until now prepare yourselves for âDee Weekâ (as weâre dubbing it): here are six unmissable, insane, and downright delicious moments to look forward to:

*Andrea and Deeâs clifftop confrontation conclusion*

The (literal) cliffhanger of the lookalikesâ first meeting on a precarious Byron Bay precipice picks up on Monday 8th July when Dee is full of questions for this woman who looks exactly like her. Why has she tracked her down, and what does she know about her old life in Erinsborough? Out of her depth, Andrea tries to flee but the blondes come to blows and a tussle on the cliffâs edge ends in one of them fallingâ¦ Plunging into the ocean from a great height twice in 16 years? Letâs hope Madeleine West has a better stunt double than the notorious âmannequin in a wigâ from the 2003 car crash.

*Andrea poses as Dee AGAINâ¦*
Meanwhile, shifty Ian turns up at Toadieâs place telling him the woman he knew as âKarenâ (actually Real Dee) is on her way to Ramsay Street to explain everything. Andrea hot foots it back from Byron Bay having survived the clifftop skirmish and feigns upset at the prospect of Deeâs return before announcing sheâs leaving.

But Andrea and Ian have set the whole thing up, and the person who then arrives on Toadieâs doorstep claiming to be Dee is â you guessed it â Andrea in a boho wardrobe and wavier hair pretending to Ms Bliss. She plans to tell Toadie he has to let her goâ¦ But whereâs Real Dee?

*Meanwhile, Real Dee poses as Andrea!*

Sheâs been rescued by Heather Schilling (Kerry Armstrong), Andreaâs erratic mother who then holds her hostage in a motel room in order to keep her out of Andreaâs way so her daughter can carry out her crazy plan. Quickly getting up to speed with her unstable captorâs intentions and desperate to save Toadie from being duped, on Tuesday 9th July resourceful Dee plays on Heatherâs confusion and insists she is Andrea and they need to get back to Erinsborough as Real Dee is with Toadie and could ruin everything!

*Confused Toadie faces Dee and Andrea at the SAME time*

Heather falls for it and, on Tuesday 9th July, the moment fans have been dreaming of finally occurs when Toadie finds himself facing Andrea AND Dee in the same room at the same time â with both of them claiming to be the wife he thought heâd lostâ¦ Could this be the most mind-bending moment in Neighbours history?!

*Andrea and Heather are arrested*

The jig is up when Real Dee recalls the last words Toadie said to her on their doomed wedding day before the car went into the sea and reveals a scar caused by the crash. Andreaâs attempts to do a runner are foiled when daughter Willow tackles her outside, while Heather is busted by local cop Mark Brennan. For Fake Dee itâs all over, but for Real Dee itâs only just beginning â and there are a LOT of questionsâ¦

*Dee reveals what REALLY happened 16 years ago*

On Wednesday 10th July, as the dust settles on the frankly ridiculous developments, Toadie gets answers as to how Dee survived the 2003 disaster, what sheâs been up to in the intervening years and â most importantly â why she stayed in hiding for so long. Neighbours promises it will be traumatic, surprising and emotional  â but it will ultimately be too much for Toad to bear, and he tells Dee to return to Byron Bay.


On Thursday 11th July, before she respects his wishes and leaves, she gives him her old diaries from the missing years hoping it helps him understand her ordeal. After all that, surely this isnât the end?

If nothing else weâll all need a lie-down before the next phase of this fantastical saga beginsâ¦

----------

MandaPanda (01-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (01-07-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Finally

It feels like this has dragged on forever.

Obviously real Dee comes back later on. Wonder what happens to fake Dee. The only thing she can get arrested for is aiding and abetting. They only have word v word for the clifftop saga

----------

kaz21 (01-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours plans controversial lawsuit storyline for Toadie Rebecchi
He turns against Terese and Paul.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...erese-lawsuit/

Neighbours favourite Toadie Rebecchi considers a controversial move next week as he tries to save Sonya's foundation.

The Ramsay Street lawyer is horrified when he learns that his charity endeavour, set up in memory of his late wife, only has funds to last a few more months.

Toadie's friends Karl and Susan Kennedy urge him to stay positive and hope for the best, but he sees another way out of the situation when Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) approaches him with a surprising request.

Kyle is furious with Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) in the wake of the sex tape scandal at Lassiters, which saw intimate footage of him and Amy Williams uploaded online.

With the public backlash getting worse by the day, Paul goes into damage limitation mode by arranging a "town hall" style meeting with the local community to restore trust.

As Paul is far more blasÃ© about the situation in private than he is in public, Kyle is appalled by his attitude. He's also shocked to witness Paul pressuring one of the victims to take a lowball compensation offer.

Ignoring Amy's wishes, Kyle loses patience and decides to seek out justice on his own terms by approaching Toadie over a potential class action lawsuit.

Although Toadie is very reluctant to work against Terese and Paul, he also knows that the controversial case would earn him enough money to save Sonya's foundation.

Weighing everything up, Toadie decides that the hotel victims deserve compensation and agrees to represent them. 

It's a decision that looks set to divide the entire community, so is Toadie playing with fire?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 13 and Thursday, November 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Mirjam (04-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi lashes out on the anniversary of Sonya's tragic death
Toadie fumes at Roxy Willis.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...h-anniversary/

Neighbours' Toadie Rebecchi will struggle on the anniversary of Sonya's tragic death, lashing out at Roxy Willis.

In scenes airing next week, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) hesitates over whether or not to put Sonya's wedding dress in the Lassiters Wedding Expo. Although he brings the dress to the community centre, he changes his mind.

Roxy (Zima Anderson) is asked by Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) to help with promo by handing out flyers while wearing a wedding dress.

An oblivious Roxy sees Sonya's dress and assumes it's there for her to wear. So she puts it on and begins handing out the flyers.

Toadie then sees Roxy in Sonya's wedding dress and reacts furiously, calling her disrespectful.

Toadie calms down and realises that Roxy meant no harm. When Roxy apologises to him, Toadie offers an apology of his own, too.

He then informs Susan (Jackie Woodburne) and Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) that he will be spending the anniversary of Sonya's death alone with the children.

The rest of Toadie's family don't want to leave Toadie alone on the anniversary, and also wish to commemorate Sonya. Will Toadie change his mind?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 4 and Thursday, March 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (27-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital spy article:

âNeighbours horror as Toadie Rebecchiâs life hangs in the balance in 35th anniversary weekâ

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...becchi-danger/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to hint at possible reunion for Toadie Rebecchi and Dee Bliss
Is Toadie ready to move on from Sonya?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-reunion-hint/

Neighbours will hint at a potential reunion for Toadie Rebecchi and Dee Bliss, as they share a passionate kiss.

In scenes that will air in the coming days in Australia and next month in the UK, Dee (Madeleine West) goes to see Andrea Somers in prison. Inspired by her new cellmate Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta), Andrea has a request for Dee: she wants a photo of Hugo to hang on her wall.

As reported by TV Soap magazine in Australia, Dee eventually relays this to Toadie (Ryan Moloney). Unsurprisingly, he shuts down the request, insisting that Andrea will continue not having any contact at all with Hugo.

Later, Elly suspects that Andrea is up to no good as Andrea plots her next move.

Wanting to take his mind off of Andrea, Dee takes Toadie fishing. During the relaxing trip, they grow romantically closer to each other. They then share a kiss back at home.

Toadie and Dee are both delighted, but with Dee suggesting she could stay in Erinsborough permanently, Toadie realises that he has to think about whether he's ready to move on from his late wife Sonya.

Further complicating matters is the fact that Dipi (Sharon Johal) is uncomfortable with the situation as she worries what Nell and Hugo would make of Toadie moving on.

Dee attempts to reassure Dipi by saying that she has no intention of replacing Sonya or interfering with Dipi's relationship with the children.

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (01-05-2020), Ruffed_lemur (30-04-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

If I were Toad I'd be telling Dipi to take a hike - Nell will understand and Toad has to eventually move on, a year is sufficient time

----------


## its.like.that

Yeah it's not like it's a new love either. They used to be married. So him falling for her again so quick is not surprising and expected

----------

Aussieguy (30-04-2020), Mirjam (30-04-2020)

----------


## courseiam

> If I were Toad I'd be telling Dipi to take a hike - Nell will understand and Toad has to eventually move on, a year is sufficient time


Come on, it wouldn't be neighbours without an interfering busybody! ;-)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours lines up a surprising new love interest for Toadie Rebecchi
Susan and Karl won't be pleased.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...t-angela-lane/

Neighbours is lining up a surprising new love interest for Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney).

The lawyer has had a hard time romantically after the death of his second wife Sonya and the split from his first wife Dee following her Ramsay Street return.

In the near-distant future, it seems like his luck might be turning around, as he re-enters the dating scene and puts a profile online.

When he's approached by a familiar face at The Waterhole, will they hit it off?

TV Soap reports Toadie will click with infamous Erinsborough resident Angela Lane (Amanda Harrison), who has clashed with Susan Kennedy over school business in the past.

Despite this, Toadie decides to give things with Angela a try. That is, until a horrified Susan and Karl walk in to see Toadie cosying up to her.

Concerned for their friend, Susan and Karl caution Toadie against dating Angela, but he seems to dismiss their claims until Angela finds out about their warning and lets rip at the couple as a result.

A shocked Toadie later wonders if Angela was the wrong choice after all.

So, will Toadie change his mind about her?

Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK. These scenes air next week in Australia and in three weeks' time in the UK.

----------

MellBee (17-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours newcomer Rose could spark big trouble for Toadie Rebecchi
What is she after?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...adie-rebecchi/

Australian magazine TV Soap has teased that Neighbours newcomer Rose Walker could spark big trouble for Toadie Rebecchi, but luckily his new apprentice Mackenzie Hargreaves is on the case.

While the soap is lining up a new love interest for Toadie (Ryan Moloney) in the form of Angela Lane (Amanda Harrison), the lawyer will be particularly taken aback when Rose (Lucy Durack) arrives on Ramsay Street in upcoming scenes.

Overwhelmed by a crisis at the office, he's pleasantly surprised when the bubbly newcomer manages to sweep in and deal with the issue for him. So impressed is he, that he immediately hires her as his personal assistant.

However, Mackenzie (Georgie Stone) is highly suspicious of Rose's intentions, and she's proven right when the newcomer tries to break into Toadie's confidential computer files.

She's caught in the act, but manages to stay in Toadie's favour by blaming Mackenzie for a mistake she made.

Convinced that she's up to no good, Mackenzie watches over Rose intently, hoping to find the evidence to prove to her new boss that she can't be trusted.

But just what is Rose after?

Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK. These scenes air next week in Australia and in three weeks' time in the UK.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

is audrey gone for good, liked her with toad

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours to air surprise proposal after death tragedy
Our third Neighbours wedding of the year?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...death-tragedy/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

While Ramsay Street mourns the loss of a loved one, one couple looks like they could be about to walk down the aisle in Neighbours next week.

Erinsborough is left reeling when Hendrix passes away after his body does not take to the new lung after the transplant.

The shock everyone feels at losing someone so young reverberates across the community, and while everyone tries to be there for Mackenzie, they are all struggling to deal with what has happened.

That's no different across the road at number 30 and, perhaps in part due to reminders of losing Sonya, Toadie is struggling to get his head around what happened.

Nell and Hugo are both sad too, but it's Melanie that proves to be the glue that holds the Rebecchi family together. She steps up to be there for everyone ? despite her own sadness at what occurred with Hendrix.

Toadie is quick to notice how much of a rock she is, especially when she takes the time to help Nell who needs some comfort.

Overwhelmed by how caring she is and grateful to have her in his life, Toadie leaves Melanie stunned when he asks her to marry him.

Melanie is unsure, worried that Toadie is only acting out of grief rather than because he actually wants to get married again.

She tells him that she loves him, but they might be better off coming to a compromise instead. So, she suggests that she moves in with them all so they can become a proper family.

But was Toadie only asking Mel to marry him out of grief, or is his heart really set on making her the fourth Mrs Rebecchi?

If wedding bells are indeed on the cards, then Mel should maybe be a little concerned. Toadie?s first wedding ended with him driving his bride off a cliff, while another marriage ended early due to an explosion.

Be wary, Melanie!

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (07-06-2022)

----------

